# Bath time



## lucianamottola (Sep 21, 2013)

Here in Brazil we are in summer and is veeery hot! so i bath my girls once in a week! they love water!


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Wet rats look so funny! You're really lucky your girls like water, whenever I (try) giving them a bath, my arms get torn up. Not fun.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

That's really adorable !! I'll bet they like water to keep them cool  did they always like it or did you have to train them 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I wish my girls enjoyed water! Those are super adorable pictures.  

I love your tattoo by the way!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lucianamottola (Sep 21, 2013)

no she always liked water!!!


Gannyaan said:


> That's really adorable !! I'll bet they like water to keep them cool  did they always like it or did you have to train them
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lucianamottola (Sep 21, 2013)

thank you i have 12 tattoos by myself


EJW323 said:


> I wish my girls enjoyed water! Those are super adorable pictures.
> 
> I love your tattoo by the way!
> 
> ...


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I love seeing rat bath pics lol! They always look so cute lol! We just bathed our big squishy rat today too!


----------

